# Motorola V3 -Eingabemodus



## UnoDosTres (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie man den SMS Texteingabemodus dauerhaft einstellen kann?
Ich kann nur wenn ich eine SMS schreibe den Eingabemodus(T9) wählen. Muss diesen aber bei jeder SMS neu auswählen. Wie/Wo kann ich das Einstellen das es dauerhaft eingestellt ist..


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,

beim Eingeben von Text kannst Du die mittlere Funktionstaste (Symbol "-" zwischen den Hotkeys) drücken, um in das Nachtichtenmenü zu kommen. Dort kannst Du unter "Texteingabe" den Standarteingabemodus "Prio1" wählen.

Gruß
.


----------



## MCIglo (20. Mai 2005)

Wo wir shcon beim Thema sind: Wird der Akku acuh geladen, wenn das Handy per USB-Kabel am PC hängt?
Hab es heute erst bekommen und natürlich glecih ausprobiert. Hab also Handy mit PC verbunden. Am Anfang war das Akku-Symbol orange und hatte einen Balken. Mitlerweile is der Akku grün und hat 2 Balken. Noch dazu blinkt das Symbol.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. Mai 2005)

Dann wird dat wohl so sein! ^^
.


----------



## MCIglo (21. Mai 2005)

Merkwürdig. Irgendwann stand dann da, Ladevorgang beendet. Wenn ich das Handy nun abnehm, is der Akku grün. Wenn cihs wieder dran häng,  ist er orange, mit einem Balken und die Software sagt 20%
Das Handy selbst gibt den Status mit 6/6 Punkten an.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. Mai 2005)

... ich glaube, man muss den Akku zuächst komplett ent- und geladen haben, damit die Anzaige korrekt funktioniert (kann aber sein, dass ich das grade mit einem anderen Gerät verwechsle). Kann auch sein, dass die Anzeige am PC nicht mit dem Gerät synchronisiert wird und sich quasi ihr eigenes "Süppchen" berechnet...

Gruß
.


----------



## djzackzack (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach Infos, auf dieses Forum gestossen.

Ich habe das Problem, das ich das V3 nicht mit der Software "Mobile PhoneTools" verbinden kann. Man findet im Netz überhaupt keine Infos.
Kann mir evtl. einer von euch helfen?

Gruß


----------



## MCIglo (20. Juni 2005)

Hatte ich vor 2 Tagen auch. Hab statt dem USB-Verbindungskabel das Ladekabel ins Handy gesteckt und mich gewundert, warum der PC das Handy nciht findet. Sonst hatte ich keinerlei Probleme bisher. Vlt ist dir ja das gleiche passiert?


----------



## djzackzack (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

also, das richtige Kabel hatte ich schon genommen. Das Handy wird vom System ja auch erkannt. Nur die Software kann das Handy nicht initialisieren. Das Handy ist im Gerätemanager als Modem eingetragen.

So langsam verzweifle ich daran. Bei einem Kumpel hat es auf anhieb geklappt, und er hat das selbe gemacht wie ich.


----------



## Sub7Angel (29. Juni 2005)

djzackzack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also, das richtige Kabel hatte ich schon genommen. Das Handy wird vom System ja auch erkannt. Nur die Software kann das Handy nicht initialisieren. Das Handy ist im Gerätemanager als Modem eingetragen.
> 
> So langsam verzweifle ich daran. Bei einem Kumpel hat es auf anhieb geklappt, und er hat das selbe gemacht wie ich.



HILFE! Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und weiß einfach nicht was ich machen soll. Kann mir bitte bitte jemand helfen. Bitte mailt mir: Vividgirl2@aol.com


----------



## heigogo (7. Juli 2005)

*HILFE!! Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem USB Kabel, dass er zwar das Hany erkennt oder merkt das was da ist aber ich keine Daten von PC an Handy und umgekehrt schicken kann. Also ich kann gar nicht auf das Handy zugreifen Wenn jmand schon die Lösung des Problems hat, BITTE MELDE DICH Gruß*


----------



## Sub7Angel (7. Juli 2005)

heigogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *HILFE!! Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem USB Kabel, dass er zwar das Hany erkennt oder merkt das was da ist aber ich keine Daten von PC an Handy und umgekehrt schicken kann. Also ich kann gar nicht auf das Handy zugreifen Wenn jmand schon die Lösung des Problems hat, BITTE MELDE DICH Gruß*



Hi, da ich Dir keine Mail schreiben kann, hoffe ich, dass Du das hier auch liest. Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile behoben. Deinstalliert die ganze Software noch mal und installier sie anschließen neu. Wenn der Zeitpunkt kommt, wo Du das Handy über USB mit dem PC verbinden sollst klappe vorher das Handy auf. Das war bei mir des Rätsels Lösung. Einfach während der ganzen Vorgänge das Handy aufklappen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!


----------



## XJR-Opa (11. Juli 2005)

das hatte ich auch bin dann im Tel auf Programm gegangen und habe bei Verbindund synchronisation eingestellt dann ging es.

habe aber auch selber ein paar fragen Wenn ich lieder vom PC laden will bekomme ich immer Meldungen Fehler (0-40V) und sowas hat einer nee idee was das sein könnte?

Wie groß darf eine Musikdatei sein?

In der Anleitung (was man so Anleitung nennt) ist davon nix zu lesen

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Sub7Angel (11. Juli 2005)

XJR-Opa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das hatte ich auch bin dann im Tel auf Programm gegangen und habe bei Verbindund synchronisation eingestellt dann ging es.
> 
> habe aber auch selber ein paar fragen Wenn ich lieder vom PC laden will bekomme ich immer Meldungen Fehler (0-40V) und sowas hat einer nee idee was das sein könnte?
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

Du mußt ja auf jeden Fall bedenken, dass der Speicher vom Telefon insgesamt nur ca 5,5 MB groß ist. Und davon ist ja vieles durch die eigene Software, Bilder, Soubds etc. schon belegt. Ich habe meine MP3s mit einem super Programm geschnitten. Als Klingelton reicht es ja eh wenn sie 30-40 Sekunden lang sind. Und dann sind sie auch unter 1 MB groß und Du kannst einige drauf speichern.


----------



## XJR-Opa (11. Juli 2005)

und welches Programm hast du dafür genommen wenn ich fragen darf
Beim überspielen sagt das Programm zu 95% fehler (0-43) weißt du auch was das zu bedeuten hat? Also so viele Probs hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie ;-))) Kann aber auch sein das ich einfach zu dösig bin

Gruß frank


----------



## Sub7Angel (11. Juli 2005)

XJR-Opa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und welches Programm hast du dafür genommen wenn ich fragen darf
> Beim überspielen sagt das Programm zu 95% fehler (0-43) weißt du auch was das zu bedeuten hat? Also so viele Probs hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie ;-))) Kann aber auch sein das ich einfach zu dösig bin
> 
> Gruß frank



Leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen, was die Fehlermeldung zu bedeuten hat. Das Programm zum MP3 schneiden heißt "MP3DirectCut" und gibts kostenlos im Netz zum Download. Einfach mal über Google suchen. Ist zwar anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man hat sich schnell "reingefummelt", und es ist echt ne klasse Lösung!


----------



## XJR-Opa (11. Juli 2005)

dank Dir das ding ist ja spitze,  super und wenn die Datei kleiner 1MB ist kommt auch kein gemecker.... Danke


----------



## ritsor (18. Juli 2005)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit wie man bei Motorala V3 dauerhaft einstellen kann, dass man nach jedem SMS eine Sendebestätigung erhält? Bis jetzt sehe ich nur, dass man jedes mal die Option Bestätigung auf ja umschalten  muss....


----------



## XJR-Opa (18. Juli 2005)

neue SMS schreiben dann schritt für schritt vorgehen bis dann auf der rechten seite steht senden dann runterscrollen auf Bestätigung linke Taste drücken ändern dann erscheint ja oder nein bei nein bestätigen und schhon ist die Bestätigung ausgeschaltet. Oder bei gestzt Ja natürlich eingeschaltet aber wer will schon immer ne Bestätigung  ;-))

Wenn du dafür weißt wie ich die 450 aus der Anzeige bekomme das wäre geil aber ich glaube das geht nicht das geht mir nämlich schwer auf den Zeiger.....

Gruß Frank


----------



## ritsor (22. Juli 2005)

Danke! Aber kann man es so einstellen, dass dauerhaft Sendebestätigung auf ja eingestellt ist? Ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die Wert darauf legen...
Mit 450 versuche ich auch noch herauszufinden...
ritsor


----------

